

Gulf leak: biggest spill may not be biggest disaster   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19016-gulf-leak-biggest-spill-may-not-be-biggest-disaster.html

======
hga
" _Ultimately, the best hope of staving off the worst impacts of the spill is
to keep the oil out of the coastal marshes. Plans to construct sand berms to
bolster the protection by natural barrier islands may help, say research teams
working in the marshes._ "

Pocket vetoed by the Obama Administration, unfortunately....

